# Kirby vs. Fat Buu



## Tom Servo (Nov 11, 2014)

In light of the new upcoming DB. I couldn't find it anywhere searching through the forums.

if this thread isn't allowed go ahead and close it.


----------



## SSBMonado (Nov 11, 2014)

Kirby is pretty boned. He's faster in reactions, but doesn't have a way to actually damage Buu and dies from a casual... anything, really


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 11, 2014)

Couldn't he just BFR'him with his stomach?


----------



## Regicide (Nov 11, 2014)

The weaker Kid Buu was capable  .

Take whichever value, either one dwarfs what Kirby can dish out.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 11, 2014)

Regicide said:


> The weaker Kid Buu was capable  .
> 
> Take whichever value, either one dwarfs what Kirby can dish out.



Kid Buu is stronger than Fat Buu


----------



## Regicide (Nov 11, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Kid Buu is stronger than Fat Buu


Was he?

My memory is admittedly pretty shitty, but I recall that Kid Buu was weaker but the most evil incarnation of Buu.


----------



## SSBMonado (Nov 11, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Couldn't he just BFR'him with his stomach?




Yeah, if you assume Buu is too weak to beat Kirby's suction. Considering his inhale has limits even in Kirby canon, I kinda doubt that


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 11, 2014)

Who wins in an eating contest?


----------



## SSBMonado (Nov 11, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Kid Buu is stronger than Fat Buu




Not by a huge margin, though. They're still comparable



Regicide said:


> Was he?
> 
> My memory is admittedly pretty shitty, but I recall that Kid Buu was weaker but the most evil incarnation of Buu.



Kid Buu is the most random and animalistic version of Buu, and he was ahead of Fat Buu in the final battle. The difference wasn't THAT huge, though, certainly much smaller than the difference between either of those and Gotenks / Gohan Buu


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 11, 2014)

Regicide said:


> Was he?
> 
> My memory is admittedly pretty shitty, but I recall that Kid Buu was weaker but the most evil incarnation of Buu.



Yeah Fat Buu is teh weakest incarnation of buus and arguably the only one weaker than SSJ3 Goku.

To my knowledge it pretty much goes

Buuhan>>Buutenks>>Super Buu>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Kid Buu>Evil Buu>>Fat Buu

The whole time Kid Buu was just making sport of Fat Buu and not taking him at all seriously. The only real reason Fat Buu was able to put up any kind of fat was because of his regeneration and unusual attacks that caught Kid Buu off-guard. Near the end Fat Buu was tanked out of ki and half dead while Kid Buu was full of energy and easily ready to go several more rounds with Vegeta and Goku.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 11, 2014)

Regicide said:


> Was he?
> 
> My memory is admittedly pretty shitty, but I recall that Kid Buu was weaker but the most evil incarnation of Buu.



He's only below Super Buu and his various incarnations (other than maybe Evil Buu) I believe. Kid Buu literally spat Fat Buu out and then beat the shit out of him during the final fight. Fat Buu is outmatched by SS3 Goku, but Kid Buu stalemates and eventually beats him.


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 11, 2014)

And isn't Kirby's stomach, like, a dimension?


----------



## Qinglong (Nov 11, 2014)

Kid Buu was more ruthless than Fat Buu at the very least


And what, SSJ3 would have beaten Kid Buu, it didn't work because Goku burned through his power too fast


----------



## SSBMonado (Nov 11, 2014)

Wasn't there something in the manga suggesting that Buu was a lot stronger before he steamed out evil buu?
IIRC it was Satan saying that "evil buu got the majority of their power" or something along those lines.
That would explain why Kid Buu manhandled him a lot worse than SSJ3 Goku did despite both of them being more or less equal


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Nov 11, 2014)

kid buu is stronger because he was on par with ssj3 goku who was murking fat buu and fat buu actually fought kid buu and was getting murked as well
EDIT: hella ninja'd


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 11, 2014)

SSBMonado said:


> Wasn't there something in the manga suggesting that Buu was a lot stronger before he steamed out evil buu?
> IIRC it was Satan saying that "evil buu got the majority of their power" or something along those lines.
> That would explain why Kid Buu manhandled him a lot worse than SSJ3 Goku did despite both of them being more or less equal



Yeah I believe so, and it makes sense.

That his ki split into two separate halves (one being stronger than the other) his power most likely split as well) with teh evil one gaining the lionshare of their split power.
imo
Majin Buu = 9
the he split
Evil Buu = 6
Good Buu = 3

so IMO it goes like this

Buuhan>>Buutenks>>Buuccolo>Super Buu>>>>>>>>>>>Kid Buu>>Fat buu>Evil Buu>>Good Buu.


I like how this suddenly turned into a Buu tier level thread


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Nov 11, 2014)

I leave for 20 frigging minutes and this is already almost on page 2. wtf

Anyways Kirby eats his candy beam and shoots it back at him just like Evil Buu did. GG


----------



## SSBMonado (Nov 11, 2014)

ClassicGameGuys said:


> I leave for 20 frigging minutes and this is already almost on page 2. wtf
> 
> Anyways Kirby eats his candy beam and shoots it back at him just like Evil Buu did. GG




Implying Buu would have to resort to the candy beam to stomp Kirby.


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Nov 11, 2014)

SSBMonado said:


> Implying Buu would have to resort to the candy beam to stomp Kirby.



Kirby would outpace Fat Buu until he used the candy beam out of frustration [which he does a lot] and then Kirby could reflect it. Simple really.


----------



## Solrac (Nov 11, 2014)

I think this should have summed it up right before the Death Battle was even announced:


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 11, 2014)

Majin buu should still have a top hound large planet+ scalling from frieza.
can kirby even absorb this much of energy?


----------



## Katsuargi (Nov 11, 2014)

Eh. I was pretty sure the general accepted powers were Various super buus > fat buu > Kid Buu > Evil Buu > "Good" Buu.

Basically there are two forms of Fat buu, the one that fought SSj3 Goku and the one that spat out his evil half weakening himself quite a bit.

Kid Buu is just far more dangerous due to being frickin insane, not holding back etc.

So he should get small star scaling from kid buu.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 11, 2014)

Katsuargi said:


> Eh. I was pretty sure the general accepted powers were Various super buus > fat buu > Kid Buu > Evil Buu > "Good" Buu.
> 
> Basically there are two forms of Fat buu, the one that fought SSj3 Goku and the one that spat out his evil half weakening himself quite a bit.
> 
> ...



Fat Buu when he was whole got shat on by SS3 Goku, Kid Buu wasn't so I'm not inclined to believe he's stronger even without the Evil half. He should get the small star scaling still though.


----------



## King Kakarot (Nov 11, 2014)

Jakers said:


> I think this should have summed it up right before the Death Battle was even announced:



He says Buu is only a city buster lmfao take that shit with a grain of salt

Also if it's anime buu shouldn't he get large star firepower with a good degree of FTL speed?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 11, 2014)

OP doesn't say anything about the anime version


----------



## SSBMonado (Nov 11, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Fat Buu when he was whole got shat on by SS3 Goku, Kid Buu wasn't so I'm not inclined to believe he's stronger even without the Evil half. He should get the small star scaling still though.




This could be because Goku was still dead when he fought fat buu, but alive again when he fought kid buu.
They say SSJ3 burns through your energy like nobody's business, and having a living body makes it even worse. 
He also explains that he COULD have simply finished off kid buu at the start, but let the fight drag on for too long. 

So, Goku didn't shitstomp Kid Buu like he did Fat Buu because he was being a lot more cautious against Kid Buu, which ended up making him burn up way too much energy just by being in SSJ3


----------



## Volt manta (Nov 11, 2014)

Kirby haxes Buu out by possesing him via Ghost ability, then getting him to kill himself. The Magic ability also has a chance of turning Buu into food or 1-ups, as well as making Kirby invincible temporarily.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 11, 2014)

SSBMonado said:


> This could be because Goku was still dead when he fought fat buu, but alive again when he fought kid buu.
> They say SSJ3 burns through your energy like nobody's business, and having a living body makes it even worse.
> He also explains that he COULD have simply finished off kid buu at the start, but let the fight drag on for too long.
> 
> So, Goku didn't shitstomp Kid Buu like he did Fat Buu because he was being a lot more cautious against Kid Buu, which ended up making him burn up way too much energy just by being in SSJ3



Goku wasn't being serious against Fat Buu either though


----------



## Regicide (Nov 11, 2014)

Volt manta said:


> Kirby haxes Buu out by possesing him via Ghost ability, then getting him to kill himself. The Magic ability also has a chance of turning Buu into food or 1-ups, as well as making Kirby invincible temporarily.


Not standard equipment.


----------



## trance (Nov 11, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Fat Buu when he was whole got shat on by SS3 Goku, Kid Buu wasn't so I'm not inclined to believe he's stronger even without the Evil half. He should get the small star scaling still though.



If he's not as strong as Kid Buu, how does full power Fat Buu still get the scaling?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 11, 2014)

Trance said:


> If he's not as strong as Kid Buu, how does full power Fat Buu still get the scaling?



I for some reason recall Vegeta getting the scaling in SS2, I must've been looking at the BoG stats


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 11, 2014)

I can definitely see EoZ SSJ2 Vegeta being comparable to Good Buu since that particular Buu has like less than half the amount of power Fat Buu did. (Probably roughly like 30% or so)


----------



## trance (Nov 11, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I for some reason recall Vegeta getting the scaling in SS2, I must've been looking at the BoG stats



Yea. That'd be the only canon incarnation of Vegeta to get the scaling. SSJ2 Vegeta was getting the living hell beat out of him by Kid Buu in their fight and SSJ2 Goku only said he'd have a chance in SSJ3 (which is why he immediately transformed), so there's no logical way SSJ2 Vegeta at the time would get the scaling. 



Tom Servo said:


> I can definitely see EoZ SSJ2 Vegeta being comparable to Good Buu since that particular Buu has like less than half the amount of power Fat Buu did. (Probably roughly like 30% or so)



Since BoG takes place before the end of DBZ, SSJ2 Vegeta should be stronger than SSJ3 Goku, nevermind Good Buu.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 11, 2014)

Trance said:


> Yea. That'd be the only canon incarnation of Vegeta to get the scaling. SSJ2 Vegeta was getting the living hell beat out of him by Kid Buu in their fight and SSJ2 Goku only said he'd have a chance in SSJ3 (which is why he immediately transformed), so there's no logical way SSJ2 Vegeta at the time would get the scaling.
> 
> 
> 
> Since BoG takes place before the end of DBZ, SSJ2 Vegeta should be stronger than SSJ3 Goku, nevermind Good Buu.



By EoZ I was referring to before the final timeskip. When he was brought back to help fight Super Buu.


----------



## trance (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh. Well, there's not really much to go. Both performed roughly the same against Kid Buu.


----------



## Weather (Nov 11, 2014)

Regicide said:


> Not standard equipment.



Also no limits fallacy.


----------



## Newmell (Nov 11, 2014)

How strong is Kirby according to OBD? Stats?


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 11, 2014)

Newmell said:


> How strong is Kirby according to OBD? Stats?



FTL speed, Large Planet level DC

not sure about anything else though.


----------



## Monna (Nov 11, 2014)

Strong enough to solo   nah for real though kirby isnt higher than large planet


----------



## Tacocat (Nov 11, 2014)

Weather said:


> Also no limits fallacy.



Not really. If a character has magic hax and the other character has shown no resistances, there's no reason to think they wouldn't work.

But, as Regi said, Kirby doesn't get those here so it hardly matters.


----------



## Dudebro (Nov 11, 2014)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Goku wasn't being serious against Fat Buu either though



IIRC Goku wasn't at full power when he fought Kid Buu. The previous fights left him weakened by then in addition to the fact that he was alive. When he fought fat Buu he wasn't in bad shape or battle worn and was dead so he had far more stamina and didn't need to be cautious.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 12, 2014)

I understand that Kirby can't suck up Majin Buu because he wouldn't be strong enough but he does have a speed advantage so couldn't he just run up to him and swallow him in that pocket dimension of his before Buu has a chance to do anything?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 12, 2014)

Dudebro said:


> IIRC Goku wasn't at full power when he fought Kid Buu. The previous fights left him weakened by then in addition to the fact that he was alive. When he fought fat Buu he wasn't in bad shape or battle worn and was dead so he had far more stamina and didn't need to be cautious.



Goku didn't use his full power against Fat Buu either and said he could've killed him but he wanted to give the kids a chance 

also, Kid Buu was like SSJ3 Goku's second fight in that entire arc


----------



## Dudebro (Nov 12, 2014)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Goku didn't use his full power against Fat Buu either and said he could've killed him but he wanted to give the kids a chance
> 
> also, Kid Buu was like SSJ3 Goku's second fight in that entire arc



He didn't have too since SSJ3 wasn't putting any real strain on him since his body wasn't a mortal one. In the kid Buu fight his body was mortal and thus he couldn't handle the strain. Think like Frieza's 100% form. He had to multitask just to put up any fight since his body literally wasn't ready unlike his mortal form. If I remember correctly the SSJ3 form wasn't even a mastered work by him and the only reason he could bother using it at that time he fought fat buu was strictly because being dead made it more tolerable. Dead people in Dbz can take far more damage and it was the only reason Vegeta survived as long as he did against Kid Buu. 

He fought  Buutenks and Buuhan briefly before that. And even then he had to hold off Buu while Vegeta freed the others from his stomach.



Tom Servo said:


> I understand that Kirby can't suck up Majin Buu because he wouldn't be strong enough but he does have a speed advantage so couldn't he just run up to him and swallow him in that pocket dimension of his before Buu has a chance to do anything?



Buu could escape either way. One of his forms has Instant movement and the others can scream holes in dimensions to escape.


----------



## TheGloryXros (Nov 12, 2014)

I thought Kirby has hax abilities to deal with Buu?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 12, 2014)

Dudebro said:


> He didn't have too since SSJ3 wasn't putting any real strain on him since his body wasn't a mortal one. In the kid Buu fight his body was mortal and thus he couldn't handle the strain. Think like Frieza's 100% form.



I get that but Goku didn't exactly start off as instantly weakening by drastic amounts

the beginning of the Kid Buu fight was treated far more seriously than the Fat Buu one 



> He fought  Buutenks and Buuhan briefly before that.



anime filler


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 12, 2014)

> I thought Kirby has hax abilities to deal with Buu?



base kirby probably don't  most of his haxes are when he eats something or a power up...


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 12, 2014)

Dudebro said:


> He fought  Buutenks and Buuhan briefly before that. And even then he had to hold off Buu while Vegeta freed the others from his stomach.
> 
> 
> 
> Buu could escape either way. One of his forms has Instant movement and the others can scream holes in dimensions to escape.



Fat Buu can do neither of those things though.


----------



## Merlight (Nov 12, 2014)

Either way the DB chooses a winner, I'd prefer an ending where they both merge into one entity via one of them using absorption. Who's consciousness that controls the others' power and form really doesn't matter to me, it just better look cute and awesome.

Here's my take on the fight. Kirby could have multi-star durability and destructive power if you take into account scaling from Kirby and co. fighting Magolor who was at least destroying a dimension with a heck of a lot stars and shit in it. This was brought up before for Kirby and it looks all right for a feat, but I'm kinda against dimension creating being a real combat applicable feats since I can bring up a lot of times in fiction where it definitely doesn't apply, but since he had to have caused it destruction, so I'll just bring it up since destroying dimensions seems to applicable anyway you look at it.


@5:58, Kirby and co fly into a portal that takes them to a dimension where Popstar nor Halacandra is located in. So, Magolor made a portal that leads to a dimension that was not there before. He came to Kirby's universe from his dimension where his home planet Halacandra was in, so at most two dimensions had been known to exist before he made a portal in his dimension to travel to Popstar's dimension. It might have existed before, might have not and Magolor could've been the one who created it.

@27:15, when Magolor is defeated and dies after being vaporized, the things in the dimension spontaneously are erased from where they once were by some moving purple blast which erases even the stars from the background seen @28:31

So, scaling from Magolor's purple energy blasts and blue beams and shit like the one Meta Knight casually deflected away with his sword slash and Kirby's group tanked @11:42, it wouldn't be too hard to see them as multi-star level.

I have Nintendo bias here, so...


----------



## Dudebro (Nov 12, 2014)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I get that but Goku didn't exactly start off as instantly weakening by drastic amounts
> 
> the beginning of the Kid Buu fight was treated far more seriously than the Fat Buu one
> 
> ...



He did the moment he activated the form in a mortal body without being trained enough to handle it. IIRC he had to consciously keep his energy from dropping the entire battle. This isn't a problem if your body can handle it. Goku's didn't at the time. That and Kid Buu didn't exactly give him breaks unless stopping only to mock counts as a break.


I checked...God damn filler...I could of swore there was at least a slight scrap...

Edit: @Tom Why can't he? Anyone comparable to any version of Buu should be capable of dimensional screaming/vice shout unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 12, 2014)

Dudebro said:


> Edit: @Tom Why can't he? Anyone comparable to any version of Buu should be capable of dimensional screaming/vice shout unless I'm missing something.



He can't be scaled because
Super Buu>>>>>>>>Fat Buu

Super Buu is anywhere between 8 to 50 times more powerful than Fat Buu (well to be more specific he would be x50 times more powerful than Evil Buu since he was the one running the ship this time)


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 12, 2014)

Where did you get that number


----------



## Monna (Nov 12, 2014)

Merlight said:


> Either way the DB chooses a winner, I'd prefer an ending where they both merge into one entity via one of them using absorption. Who's consciousness that controls the others' power and form really doesn't matter to me, it just better look cute and awesome.
> 
> Here's my take on the fight. Kirby could have multi-star durability and destructive power if you take into account scaling from Kirby and co. fighting Magolor who was at least destroying a dimension with a heck of a lot stars and shit in it. This was brought up before for Kirby and it looks all right for a feat, but I'm kinda against dimension creating being a real combat applicable feats since I can bring up a lot of times in fiction where it definitely doesn't apply, but since he had to have caused it destruction, so I'll just bring it up since destroying dimensions seems to applicable anyway you look at it.
> 
> ...


I accept it


----------



## Dudebro (Nov 12, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> He can't be scaled because
> Super Buu>>>>>>>>Fat Buu
> 
> Super Buu is anywhere between 8 to 50 times more powerful than Fat Buu



?.....How you figure that?....My understanding is that base Super Buu is just Fat Buu with the evil flipped on the outside....Even then if we just up and say Mr. Buu is Fat buu minus the evil he would still be somewhere close to half super buu's power. 

Good Buu wasn't that much weaker than his evil half and during his fight with Kid Buu while the latter was certainly stronger it wasn't massively so since Kid Buu still had to actually fight him with more effort than Vegeta and he had to actually bother evading some of his attacks.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 12, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> Where did you get that number



He's atleast 8 times more powerful than Fat Buu because:

SSJ Gotenks being around Fat Buu and SSJ3 Goku's level by statements, then training extensively in the ROSAT

Super Buu = SSJ3 Gotenks>>>>>>>>SSJ Gotenks>=Pre-ROSAT SSJ Gotenks>=Fat Buu

For the x50 power-up 

I got in from Krillin's statement back in the Android saga where he said if Piccolo merges with Kami he will get the same power-up a super saiyan gets. This is the same scenario where two of the same beings (a good one and an evil one) merge and gets a massive power boost (if it was just Evil Buu only absorbing Good Buu's power than Super Buu's ki levels would have been the same as the original Fat Buus) Piccolo even sort of comments on the parallels of good/evil and merging power-ups that he had with Kami about the whole Buu situation implying it to be the same.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 12, 2014)

How did that produce that number?  Still not seeing it...


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 12, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> How did that produce that number?  Still not seeing it...



A saiyan becomes 50 times more powerful when he becomes SSJ.



Dudebro said:


> ?.....How you figure that?....My understanding is that base Super Buu is just Fat Buu with the evil flipped on the outside....Even then if we just up and say Mr. Buu is Fat buu minus the evil he would still be somewhere close to half super buu's power.
> 
> Good Buu wasn't that much weaker than his evil half and during his fight with Kid Buu while the latter was certainly stronger it wasn't massively so since Kid Buu still had to actually fight him with more effort than Vegeta and he had to actually bother evading some of his attacks.



Nah, it was said several times that Fat Buu's power doesn't even compare to Super Buu's

Besides Kid buu was more or less just making sport of Good Buu, he was only able to land a few good hits because of his resilient rubbery body, regeneration allowed him to last longer and his attacks were unpredictable because of his bubblegum body. You could tell the difference in strength near the end of the fight where Good Buu was completely tanked out of gas and Kid Buu was perfectly fine in tip top shape ready to go several more rounds.


----------



## Katsuargi (Nov 12, 2014)

We don't use the multipliers round these parts.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 12, 2014)

Katsuargi said:


> We don't use the multipliers round these parts.



Not for stats we don't.

We can use them when it comes to powerscaling characters


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 12, 2014)

Super Buu is not a saiyan.......  so why are you using the saiyan multiplier with him



This is super buu....

Super Buu is only superior to the first appearance fat buu because he is more martial art oriented / fighter than Fat buu who has a mentality of a child


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 12, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> Super Buu is not a saiyan.......  so why are you using the saiyan multiplier with him
> 
> This is super buu....



Because like I said, going off a statement given by Krillin, when a character re-merges with their other half it gives them a boost of power equivalent to SSJ

It wasn't just fighting skill Super Buu had over Fat Buu his ki level was stated to be more powerful.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 12, 2014)

wait what you're are applying namekian fusion to Buu what the fuck 



> It wasn't just fighting skill Super Buu had over Fat Buu his ki level was stated to be more powerful.



You do know that any true martial artist in DB or Z can increase their ki level through martial arts... And Super buu has the mentality of a martial artist compared to the child like fat buu... right?


----------



## Katsuargi (Nov 12, 2014)

Erm. You really can't use it for powerscaling either. That would imply that it has relevance, which it doesn't. So...no.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 12, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> wait what you're are applying namekian fusion to Buu what the fuck



Its the power-ups someone else has when merging with someone else, Piccolo even commented that the situation was the same.

Gotenks had to find a transformation to SSJ3 and train hard in the ROSAT just to match him in power. Whereas according to Goku pre-ROSAT SSJ Gotenks could take on normal Fat Buu.



Katsuargi said:


> Erm. You really can't use it for powerscaling either. That would imply that it has relevance, which it doesn't. So...no.



How is this not relevant?


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 12, 2014)

How did you get that they get the same multiplier with that? 

And sure the situation is the same that doesn't mean the result is the same..

seriously, I can give you an example here.... I can combine water with salt, Sugar with water and it will still look like water (Same situation). that doesn't mean I had the same result.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 12, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> How did you get that they get the same multiplier with that?
> 
> And sure the situation is the same that doesn't mean the result is the same..
> 
> seriously, I can give you an example here.... I can combine water with salt, Sugar with water and it will still look like water (Same situation). that doesn't mean I had the same result.



Because it was directly stated to be the same, and his power didn't remain equal to Fat Buu's either we have both statements and feats to prove otherwise. If fusion produces the exact same power up as SSj I dont see why Buu's fusion with himself (which was heavily implied to have done the same to him) couldn't also gain from this.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 12, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> You do know that any true martial artist in DB or Z can increase their ki level through martial arts... And Super buu has the mentality of a martial artist compared to the child like fat buu... right?



irrelevant, Piccolo outright states that a relaxed Super Buu is greater in every way than Fat Buu


----------



## Merlight (Nov 12, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> I accept it



You are already way biased for Kirby to win too though, based on what I've seen you post. 
We need someone neutral to look at Magolor's feat. Its not confirmed by dialogue, but its pretty obvious enough to see his death led to those stars getting wiped out. So...with his power pretty weakened by using it up to defend himself and this being a side effect of him croaking should be testament to the monster Kirby was fighting against..


----------



## TheGloryXros (Nov 12, 2014)

Super Buu is the strongest incarnation of the Buus. This has been obvious for quite some time now...


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 12, 2014)

Been about 4 pages now

Have we pretty much reached a consensus here?

I still think Kirby could still BFR'him he probably can't suck him in but he could run up to him and gobble him up (being atleast x28 faster than Buu)

Buu wouldn't be able to escape out of that dimension via IT because Fat Buu hasn't learned IT, and he can't scream his way out because even a more powerful ROSAT trained SSJ Gotenks with Piccolo's help could do it.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 12, 2014)

It's only a dimension in the anime as far as I can recall.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Nov 12, 2014)

are we using kaioken scaling or mach 31,000?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 12, 2014)

Kirby eats him.


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 12, 2014)

xmysticgohanx said:


> are we using kaioken scaling or mach 31,000?


Deathbattles uses anime version 
no idea about OP.


----------



## SSBMonado (Nov 12, 2014)

They'll probably go with that gravity formula thing they made for the Goku vs Sups.

If we got with the kaioken scaling, would Buu still be slower than Kirby + warp star?


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 12, 2014)

SSBMonado said:


> They'll probably go with that gravity formula thing they made for the Goku vs Sups.
> 
> If we got with the kaioken scaling, would Buu still be slower than Kirby + warp star?



I think so, yeah. The problem with Dragonball is that most of their best feats happen early on in the saiyan saga where characters there compared to the end of the series are laughably weak.

If we take the moon feat into account which I believe we have at Mach 40,000+ (too lazy to double check) and multiply by the kaioken speed in the Frieza saga (x20) it comes out to Fat Buu being at the very least Mach 800,000+ powerscaling from that which is still below lightspeed.


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 12, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> I think so, yeah. The problem with Dragonball is that most of their best feats happen early on in the saiyan saga where characters there compared to the end of the series are laughably weak.
> 
> If we take the moon feat into account which I believe we have at Mach 40,000+ (too lazy to double check) and multiply by the kaioken speed in the Frieza saga (x20) it comes out to Fat Buu being at the very least Mach 800,000+ powerscaling from that which is still below lightspeed.


Mach 125k actually.
mach 40k is nappa's speed from reacting to it.


----------



## SSBMonado (Nov 12, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> I think so, yeah. The problem with Dragonball is that most of their best feats happen early on in the saiyan saga where characters there compared to the end of the series are laughably weak.
> 
> If we take the moon feat into account which I believe we have at Mach 40,000+ (too lazy to double check) and multiply by the kaioken speed in the Frieza saga (x20) it comes out to Fat Buu being at the very least Mach 800,000+ powerscaling from that which is still below lightspeed.




I was referring to  calc, actually
Either way it's a bit silly to assume Buu isn't significantly faster than 50% Freeza


----------



## Merlight (Nov 12, 2014)

Yup, don't really know if its ever explained what the cause of that purple wave is but when you go to dimensions like the other dimension, one randomly appears but it stops expanding once you get the energy spheres and goes away, and it doesn't actually show it did anything to the stars in the background once it leaves. The purple wave has stars in it or something? But in the video, the purple wave does kill them in one hit; yeah I don't think that that a creation/destroying feat really applies anyway to Magolor since it could've existed before like the dimensions where you get energy spheres in the  above video. ..and the dimension really could've just been doing what every other dimension does with the weird purple wave just appearing for no reason. Meh...I really can't think of any other feats that could apparently be star level. Oh, well, I tried.

Kirby could always try throwing Buu into the sun.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 12, 2014)

SSBMonado said:


> I was referring to  calc, actually
> Either way it's a bit silly to assume Buu isn't significantly faster than 50% Freeza



Yes but to what level we don't really know. DBZ's speed stopped being quantifiable a long time ago (before people started skyrocketing in power again)

All we can really say for sure is that Maji Buu is "50% Frieza's speed++++++" which isn't really helpful in determining how fast he is since he we can't use power levels (doesn't matter since they stopped being relevant in the Android saga) and we can't use unquantifiable feats like character A blitzing character B from x amount of meters

Does anyone know how fast Kirby's FTL speed is specifically being faster than Light can be anywhere between 1c to 100c, then we enter MFTL territory.


----------



## SSBMonado (Nov 12, 2014)

Merlight said:


> Yup, don't really know if its ever explained what the cause of that purple wave is but when you go to dimensions like the other dimension, one randomly appears but it stops expanding once you get the energy spheres and goes away, and it doesn't actually show it did anything to the stars in the background once it leaves. The purple wave has stars in it or something? But in the video, the purple wave does kill them in one hit; yeah I don't think that that a creation/destroying feat really applies anyway to Magolor since it could've existed before like the dimensions where you get energy spheres in the  above video. ..and the dimension really could've just been doing what every other dimension does with the weird purple wave just appearing for no reason. Meh...I really can't think of any other feats that could apparently be star level. Oh, well, I tried.




The purple wave is made of video game magic, so even a multiversal character couldn't do shit against it.
I don't know. Once Megalor gets the crown, he uses attacks that seem to be based on the subspace stuff, but I have no idea what the connection is. 
Given the world Kirby lives in, I wouldn't be surprised if time and space just kind of started falling apart voluntarily to provide Kirby with more stuff to murder. Either that or the ship did it



> Kirby could always try throwing Buu into the sun.




I can't imagine pink tans very well, actually. 
If anything, throwing Buu into the sun would be one of the dumber things Kirby could do (ironically just like the Goku vs Sups DB, except in reverse). It wouldn't do anything to Buu, but probably piss him off enough to just throw a small star buster towards earth


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 12, 2014)

SSBMonado said:


> I can't imagine pink tans very well, actually.
> If anything, throwing Buu into the sun would be one of the dumber things Kirby could do (ironically just like the Goku vs Sups DB, except in reverse). It wouldn't do anything to Buu, but probably piss him off enough to just throw a small star buster towards earth



Not like it matters since this fight takes place in the Hyperbolic Time Chamber unless specified otherwise


----------



## Merlight (Nov 12, 2014)

Kirby on foot can fight Metaknight while he dashes at you so he's around .11c


On the Warp Star, he's around 6.33c

Also, I think his size is inconsistently around half a human child height, but I guess the official height is what they are going with for DB

Kirby beats up Mr. Shine and Mr. Bright....but...toonforcey...size....uh...


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 12, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Not like it matters since this fight takes place in the Hyperbolic Time Chamber unless specified otherwise



Would he even know where to fire? Even then Kirby should have plenty of time to avoid it.



Merlight said:


> Kirby on foot can fight Metaknight while he dashes at you so he's around .11c
> 
> 
> On the Warp Star, he's around 6.33c
> ...



Assuming Fat buu is around as fast as SSJ Gotenks (whose Mach 31,000) then that would make Kirby about 177 times faster than him, which should give him a massive speed advantage atleast.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Nov 13, 2014)

I don't agree with willyvereb's calc. He somehow got 800x for kaioken instead of 160x i.e. Goku did kkx4 vs Vegeta, kkx2 vs Ginyu, and kkx20 vs Freeza. 4 x 2 x 20 = 160. Going off of mach 125k, 50% Freeza is about 23x ftl.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 13, 2014)

Merlight said:


> On the Warp Star, he's around 6.33c


No, that applies to Kirby's regular speed.

Just over short/mid distances.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 13, 2014)

Kirby might can put off the win if he can absorb him... then he gets DBZ powers


----------

